# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Filloi llotaria amerikane, U.S program of Green Card 2011

## Xhuxhumaku

*Kërkesat dhe afatet e aplikimit për lotarinë amerikane*

*U.S Program of Green Card 2011, në faqen zyrtare të internetit jepen kriteret që kërkohen*

Lotaria amerikane "U.S program of Green Card 2011 ka çelur procedurat për aplikim. Sipas informacioneve zyrtare të dhëna nga Departamenti i Shtetit në uebsajtin në internet, njoftohen të gjithë të interesuarit për afatet që duhet të respektojnë, për kriteret, mënyrën e plotësimit të formularit, si dhe metodën më të mirë për të paraqitur një foto sa më të mirë shoqëruese.
U.S Program of Green Card 2011, sipas këtij programi parashikohen të jepen viza emigrimi për rreth 50 000 persona sipas një përzgjedhjeje të rastësishme të kompjuterit. Aplikimi duhet të bëhet vetëm në faqen zyrtare të emigrimit kombëtar amerikan.
Sipas të dhënave për aplikimin për Lotarinë Amerikane, regjistrimet nisin duke filluar nga data 2 tetor 2009 dhe deri në 30 nëntor 2009.
Seksioni 203 (c) i Aktit të Emigracionit të vitit 1990 vë në dispozicion për çdo vit një maksimum prej 50 mijë vizash emigrimi për qëndrim të përhershëm në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, që mund të përzgjidhen në mënyrë të rastësishme prej sistemit kompjuterik të programit të lotarisë.
Departamenti i Shtetit ka vendosur në zbatim sistemin e regjistrimeve të lotarisë elektronikisht, duke filluar që nga lotaria e vitit 2005, në mënyrë që ta bëjë procesin më efikas dhe më të sigurt. Departamenti përdor teknologji speciale për të identifikuar ata që kryejnë mashtrim për qëllime emigrimi ilegal apo për ata që regjistrohen disa herë.
Gjithmonë ka pasur njoftime për të bërë kujdes, pasi janë evidentuar herë pas here që ka pasur shembuj në faqe interneti të ndryshme. Këto uebe skanë qenë të rregullta duke mashtruar, janë paraqitur si faqe zyrtare të qeverisë së SHBA-së. Disa nga këto faqe kanë përfituar para duke "plotësuar" formularin e aplikimit të lotarisë. Ndërkohë që nuk ka asnjë pagesë për të plotësuar Formularin Elektronik të Lotarisë Amerikane.
Regjistrimet duhet të përfshijnë emrin, datën dhe vendin e lindjes të bashkëshortit(es) tuaj dhe të gjithë fëmijëve-natyralë, si dhe të gjithë fëmijëve ligjërisht të adoptuar ose të bashkëshortit(es), që janë të pamartuar dhe nën moshën 21 vjeç (përveç fëmijëve që kanë shtetësi amerikane, ose që kanë rezidencë ligjore të përhershme), edhe në qoftë se ju nuk jeni më i martuar ligjërisht me prindërit e fëmijës, edhe në qoftë se bashkëshortja apo fëmija nuk banojnë me ju apo nuk do të emigrojnë me ju duhen përfshirë. Në formular duhet të plotësohet informacioni mbi bashkëshortin, emri, data e lindjes, gjinia, qyteti i lindjes, vendi/shteti i lindjes, fotografia.
Në qoftë se nuk përfshini bashkëshortin(en), do të rezultojë në skualifikimin e aplikantit principal dhe refuzimin e vizës për të gjithë pjesëtarët e familjes që aplikojnë në kohën e intervistës për vizë. Informacion tjetër që duhet të jepet mbi fëmijët është: emri, data e lindjes, gjinia, qyteti i lindjes, vendi/shteti i lindjes, fotografia. Për informacion më të detajuar të interesuarit duhet të klikojnë në adresën: 

http://travel.state.gov/visa/immigra...ypes_1322.html.


*Fotografia*

Fotografia duhet të jetë një imazh dixhital ose e skanuar dhe duhet të ketë këto specifikime, ndryshe aplikimi nuk do të pranohen:
Specifikimet e përbëra të fotografisë:
Pozicioni i kokës:
Personi që fotografohet duhet të jetë me fytyrë drejt aparatit;
Koka e personit nuk duhet të jetë e vendosur lart, poshtë ose anash;
Koka e personit duhet të mbulojë rreth 50% të sipërfaqes së fotografisë.

shqip.

----------


## che_guevara86

ore po per pergjigjet e 2010 di gje nejri ku mund te gjiej listat e plota te aplikimit . 
Kam aplikuar nga Itali si albanese vero  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BOKE

*Lotaria Amerikane, ndryshon orari i intervistës për fituesit e fazës së dytë*

Duke filluar nga data 1 korrik 2010, aplikantët mund ta lexojnë statusin e tyre në internet

Jonida Tashi 

Ndryshon orari i intervistës për fituesit e fazës së dytë të Lotarisë Amerikane. Lajmi bëhet i ditur zyrtarisht nga Ambasada Amerikane në Tiranë, e cila, nëpërmjet një njoftimi të posaçëm në faqen e saj zyrtare, informon orarin e ri të paraqitjes së aplikantëve fitues të fazës së dytë të Lotarisë Amerikane, për t’iu nënshtruar intervistës, me qëllim marrjen e vizës. Kështu, sipas njoftimit të bërë nga Seksioni Konsullor i Ambasadës Amerikane në Tiranë, aplikantët fitues të fazës së dytë të Lotarisë Amerikane që e kanë datën e intervistës nga data 6 prill e në vazhdim, duhet të paraqiten në Ambasadë në orën 9:00 paradite. Pas përfundimit të fazës së intervistimit, që është edhe prova e fundit që duhet të kalohet nga aplikantët për të siguruar vizën e Lotarisë Amerikane, do të nisë përzgjedhja e aplikantëve fitues. 
Përzgjedhja 
Aplikantët fitues të Lotarisë Amerikane 2011 do të përzgjidhen rastësisht nga kompjuteri midis të gjitha aplikimeve të kualifikuara. Aplikimet e përzgjedhura do të njoftohen me postë midis periudhës së muajit maj dhe korrik të vitit 2010 dhe do të pajisen me udhëzime të mëtejshme, përfshirë informacione për pagesat mbi emigracionin në SHBA. Duke filluar nga data 1 korrik 2010, çdo aplikant i Lotarisë Amerikane 2011 mund ta lexojë statusin e tij të regjistrimit në internet, duke vendosur numrin unik të identifikimit dhe informacionin personal. Sipas njoftimeve të Ambasadës, aplikantët që do të përzgjidhen rastësisht nuk do të njoftohen me e-mail. Ndërsa personat që nuk do të përzgjidhen, nuk do të marrin asnjë lloj njoftimi, pasi ambasadat dhe konsullatat amerikane nuk do të japin një listë të aplikantëve fitues. Bashkëshortët dhe fëmijët e pamartuar nën moshën 21 vjeç të aplikantëve fitues mund të aplikojnë për viza për të shoqëruar ose për t’u bashkuar me aplikantin primar. Pas përzgjedhjes së aplikantëve fitues do të fillojë lëshimi i vizave për Lotarinë DV-2011. Sipas afateve të vendosura nga autoritetet amerikane, vizat e Lotarisë 2011 do të lëshohen gjatë periudhës 1 tetor 2010 deri më 30 shtator 2011. Kurse përpunimi i aplikimeve dhe lëshimi i vizave tek aplikantët fitues dhe pjesëtarëve të pranueshëm të familjes së tyre, duhet të ndodhë gjatë mesnatës së 30 shtatorit të 2011-s. Mbas kësaj date, në asnjë rrethanë, nuk mund të lëshohet asnjë vizë e Lotarisë DV-2011, gjithashtu asnjë pjesëtar i familjes nuk mund të marrë vizat e Lotarisë DV-2011 për t’u bashkuar me aplikantin primar në SHBA mbas kësaj date. 
Skualifikimi 
Gabimi më i vogël në aplikimin për Lotarinë Amerikane bën që kandidati të skualifikohet ndoshta edhe që në fazat e para të procesit. Për të evituar këto gabime, Departamenti Amerikan i Shtetit (DASH) ka bërë të ditura që në fillim të procesit të aplikimit se cilat janë rregullat që duhet të ndiqen si dhe rastet kur një aplikim “digjet”. Pikësëpari, DASH sqaron se në rast se ka më shumë se një regjistrim për një individ, atëherë të gjitha regjistrimet në emër të këtij individi do të skualifikohen, pavarësisht se kush e ka regjistruar këtë individ. Për këtë arsye, ju mund të përgatisni regjistrimin për veten tuaj, ose mund që edhe dikush tjetër ta regjistrojë atë për ju. Mbas regjistrimit të suksesshëm ju do të lexoni në ekran emrin tuaj dhe një numër unik identifikimi. Ju mund ta stamponi (printoni) këtë konfirmim për të dhënat tuaja. Duke filluar nga data 1 korrik 2010, ju mund të lexoni statusin e regjistrimit tuaj në internet, duke vendosur numrin unik të identifikimit tuaj dhe informacionin tuaj personal. Po ashtu, në aplikimin për Lotarinë Amerikane është e rëndësishme që të gjitha fotografitë e kërkuara të regjistrohen. Regjistrimi juaj do të skualifikohet në qoftë se fotografitë e kërkuara nuk regjistrohen. Sakaq, fotografitë e kohëve të fundit duhen regjistruar elektronikisht për secilin nga pjesëtarët e familjes tuaj: fotografia juaj; e bashkëshortit(es) tuaj; e çdo fëmije të pamartuar nën moshën 21 vjeç, duke përfshirë të gjithë fëmijët e natyrshëm gjithashtu edhe fëmijët e adoptuar-ligjërisht apo fëmijët e bashkëshortit(es), edhe në qoftë se një fëmijë është shkëputur nga banimi me ju ose nuk dëshiron të emigrojë me ju. Nuk është e nevojshme të regjistroni një fotografi për fëmijët tuaj me shtetësi amerikane ose me rezidencë të përhershme ligjore. Fotografi në grup nuk do të pranohen; duhet të keni vetëm një fotografi vetjake për çdo pjesëtar të familjes. 

Programi i vizave të Lotarisë Amerikane 2011 
Programi i Vizave të Lotarisë i autorizuar nga Kongresi Amerikan administrohet vit për vit nga Departamenti Amerikan i Shtetit dhe mbikëqyret nën kushtet e Seksionit 203(c) të Aktit të Emigracionit dhe Kombësisë (AEK). Seksioni 203(c) i Aktit të Emigracionit të vitit 1990 vë në dispozicion për çdo vit një maksimum prej 50 000 vizash emigrimi, për qëndrim të përhershëm në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Programi vjetor i lotarisë është i disponueshëm vetëm për personat që plotësojnë kushtet e thjeshta, por të rrepta, të kërkuara të pranueshmërisë. Një kompjuter përzgjedh rastësisht të zgjedhurit për vizën e lotarisë. Vizat shpërndahen midis 6 rajoneve gjeografike, pjesa më e madhe e të cilave u shkon rajoneve me raport të ulët emigracioni, dhe asnjë vizë u shkon vendeve që kanë dërguar më shumë se 50 000 emigrantë në SHBA gjatë 5 viteve të fundit. Brenda secilit rajon, asnjë vend i veçantë nuk mund të marrë më shumë se shtatë për qind të vizave të lotarisë së disponueshme në çdo vit. Për lotarinë e vitit 2011, vendasit e vendeve të mëposhtme nuk janë të pranueshëm për të aplikuar, sepse vendet e tyre kanë dërguar një shumë prej më shumë se 50 000 emigrantë në SHBA në 5 vitet e shkuara: Brazil, Kanada, Kina (të lindur në brendësi), Kolumbia, Republika Dominikane, Ekuadori, El Salvadori, Guatemala, Haiti, India, Xhamajka, Meksika, Pakistani, Filipinet, Peru, Polonia, Korea e Jugut, Mbretëria e Bashkuar (përveç Irlandës së Veriut) dhe territoret që varen prej saj, dhe Vietnami. Personat e lindur në Hong Kong SAR, Macau SAR, dhe Tajvan janë të pranueshëm. Departamenti Amerikan i Shtetit ka nisur sistemin e regjistrimit elektronik, duke filluar që me lotarinë e vitit 2005 në mënyrë që procesi të jetë sa më efikas dhe i sigurt. Departamenti përdor teknologji speciale dhe mënyra të tjera për të identifikuar ata persona që kryejnë mashtrim për qëllime emigracioni ilegal ose për ata persona që bëjnë regjistrime të shumëfishta. 

Gabimet që ju skualifikojnë 

Në qoftë se ka më shumë se një regjistrim për një individ, atëherë të gjitha regjistrimet në emër të këtij individi do të skualifikohen, pavarësisht se kush e ka regjistruar këtë individ. 

Në qoftë se nuk e plotësoni formularin plotësisht, ose me gabime, aplikanti do të skualifikohet. 

Në qoftë se fotografitë e kërkuara nuk regjistrohen. regjistrimi juaj do të skualifikohet. 

Nëse dështoni të regjistroni fotografinë e duhur për secilin pjesëtar të familjes, atëherë aplikimi juaj dhe i të gjithë pjesëtarëve të familjes do të skualifikohet në kohën kur ju të intervistoheni për vizë. 

Në qoftë se nuk përfshini bashkëshortin(en), do të rezultojë në skualifikimin e aplikantit principal dhe refuzimin e vizës për të gjithë pjesëtarët e familjes që aplikojnë në kohën e intervistës për vizë. 

Në qoftë se nuk i përfshini të gjithë fëmijët, që janë të pranueshëm, do të rezultojë në skualifikimin e aplikantit principal dhe refuzimin e vizës për të gjithë pjesëtarët e familjes që aplikojnë në kohën e intervistës për vizë. 

Regjistrimet janë subjekt i skualifikimit dhe refuzimit të vizave për rastet kur fotografitë nuk janë të kohës së tashme, janë manipuluar ose nuk përmbajnë specifikimet e duhura. 

"Albania"

----------


## Naidra

Pershendetj, jam nga Kosova dhe kam aplikuar per llotarin  Green Card 2011  dhe pasi e kerkova ne faqen zyrtare se qka eshte ber me aplikimin tim pergjigja ishte se ju ne baz te ketyre te dhenave jeni i selektuar dhe ju eshte derguar nje leter por mua deri me tani nuk me ka ardhur asnje leter.  A mundet dikush te me tregon se si ka mundesi keshtu dhe a  i ka ndoshur ndokujt keshtu,

Tung

----------


## BOKE

*Ambasada: Si zgjidhen fituesit e lotarisë amerikane*

Luis Tanushi 

Lyra Carr, Konsulle e SHBA në Tiranë, shpjegon procedurën e re të lotarisë amerikane, kushtet që duhet të plotësojnë aplikantët, të dhënat e formularit dhe paralajmëron që njerëzit të kenë kujdes nga mashtruesit e vizave

Ëndrra për të prekur Amerikën ka pushtuar prej vitesh dhjetëra mijëra qytetarë shqiptarë që çdo vit aplikojnë për të qenë një nga fituesit e "Lotarisë Amerikane". 

Plot me dëshirë për të marrë "Green Card" dhe një jetë më të mirë, shqiptarë plotësojnë aplikime pa fund duke paguar noterë dhe zyra të ndryshme që premtojnë se do t'iu sigurojnë fitoren. Të gjitha këto janë mashtrime që qytetarët i pësojnë në kurriz nga mungesa e informacionit. 


Lyra Carr, Konsullja e SHBA në Tiranë, shpjegon procedurën që duhet të ndjekin qytetarët shqiptarë, mënyrën se si përzgjidhen fituesit, kushtet që duhet të plotësojnë dhe problemin me mashtruesit që hiqen sikur ndihmojë njerëzit duke iu marrë tarifa të kripura. "Nuk ka asnjë noter, përshpejtues, ndihmues, apo palë të treta që të jenë të miratuar nga Ambasada apo Qeveria Amerikane. Fituesit shpallen në internet",- thotë Carr për "Shekullin".


Konsulle Carr, si funksionon Viza e Shumëllojshmërisë (DV, ose e njohur nga Shqiptarët si Lotaria Amerikane)? 


Çdokush, në mbarë botën, plotëson aplikimin e tij në adresën www.dvlottery.state.gov gjatë periudhës 30 ditore të regjistrimit. Kjo periudhë regjistrimi ka filluar dhe do të vazhdojë deri më 3 Nëntor 2010. Aplikantët do të përzgjidhen në mënyrë të rastësishme nga një kompjuter në Qendrën Konsullore në Kentucky, Sh.B.A. 

Nga data 1 Maj 2011, duke përdorur numrin e konfirmimit, i cili i shfaqet në ekranin e kompjuterit sapo plotësohet me sukses aplikimi për lotari, pjesëmarrësit në lotari do të mund të kontrollojnë në faqen e internetit www.dvlottery.state.gov nëse janë përzgjedhur. Nëse janë përzgjedhur, faqja zyrtare e internetit www.dvlottery.state.gov do t'ju japë udhëzime të mëtejshme se si të vazhdohet procesi.


Këtë vit ju keni kryer shumë udhëtime duke folur për "Lotarinë amerikane". 
Perse?

Ne duam të rrisim ndërgjegjësimin në lidhje me rregullat për Lotarinë e Shumëllojshmërisë (DV), të vëmë në dukje ndryshimet në procesin e aplikimit të këtij viti dhe të ndihmojmë shqiptarët të bëjnë zgjedhje të zgjuara për të marrë pjesë apo jo në Lotarinë e Shumëllojshmërisë. 


Ka disa gabime, si p.sh. regjistrime më tepër se një herë, ose mospërfshirja e një pjesëtari të familjes, të cilat rezultojnë në skualifikim të menjëhershëm. 


Ne në Ambasadë nuk na vjen mirë të shikojmë njerëzit të skualifikohen për këto lloj gabimesh që janë lehtësisht të shmangshme, ndaj shpresojmë që nëpërmjet kësaj përpjekjeje për informim të publikut, shqiptarët do t'i shmangin këto gabime të thjeshta. 


Për më tepër, çdo vit ka plot shqiptarë që janë shfrytëzuar nga faqe interneti apo individë të cilët hiqen sikur përfaqësojnë Qeverinë e Shteteve të Bashkuara. Nuk ka asnjë tarifë për të aplikuar për Lotarinë dhe të vetmet adresa interneti qeveritare të cilat janë zyrtare janë ato që mbarojnë me ".gov". 


Duke thënë këto, ne e kuptojmë që shumë shqiptarë nuk flasin anglisht dhe mund të kenë nevojë për dikë që t'i ndihmojë për të plotësuar Lotarinë. Kjo është në rregull, por shqiptarët duhet të zgjedhin dikë të besueshëm që nuk do t'i shfrytëzojë ata duke u marrë tarifa të kripura për të plotësuar aplikimet e tyre. 


Mbani mend: Qeveria amerikane nuk kërkon asnjë pagesë për të marrë pjesë në Lotarinë e Shumëllojshmërisë! Nuk ka asnjë noter, përshpejtues, ndihmues, apo palë të treta që të jenë të miratuar nga Ambasada apo Qeveria Amerikane. Nuk ka rëndësi se kush e plotëson aplikimin tuaj; personi, emri i të cilit është në aplikim duhet të ruajë numrin e konfirmimit, sepse atij do t'i duhet ky numër për të kontrolluar nëse ka fituar. 


A kualifikohet menjëherë çdokush që është përzgjedhur nga kompjuteri?


Jo. Për t'u kualifikuar për Lotarinë, aplikantët anembanë botës duhet të plotësojnë kriteret shumë të rrepta të kërkesave të kualifikueshmërisë arsimore ose profesionale. Aplikantët duhet të bëjnë zgjedhje të zgjuara për faktin nëse ata duhet të aplikojnë apo jo për Lotarinë e Shumëllojshmërisë. 


Shqiptarët të cilët nuk e kanë mbaruar arsimin e shkollës së mesme i cili duhet të jetë i barabartë me arsimin e shkollës së mesme në Amerikë (4 vjet, me kohë të plotë) nuk do të kualifikohet bazuar në kushtin e arsimit. Arsimi profesional me kohë të pjesshme, dhe dëftesat e pjekurisë me korrespondencë, qoftë edhe ato të programit 5-vjeçar, nuk kualifikohen për programin e Lotarisë së Shumëllojshmërisë. 


Megjithëse në raste të rralla, është e mundur të kualifikohesh në bazë të eksperiencës së punës; profesionet që mund të përdoren për këtë eksperiencë pothuajse gjithmonë kërkojnë një nivel arsimi përtej atij të shkollës së mesme të kërkuar për Lotarinë. Edhe pse dikush është përzgjedhur nga kompjuteri, nëse nuk plotëson kushtet minimale të kualifikimit, nuk do të marrë vizë nëpërmjet Vizës së Shumëllojshmërisë.


Po nëse aplikanti ka një fëmijë i cili nuk jeton me të, apo nëse është duke u ndarë nga bashkëshortja/bashkëshorti?


Të gjithë fëmijët nën 21 duhet të përfshihen, edhe në qoftë se ata nuk jetojnë me prindin. Nëse nuk janë të ndarë ligjërisht ose divorcuar ligjërisht nga bashkëshort-i/ja, duhet ta përfshijnë edhe atë në regjistrim. 


Mbani mend, fakti që dikush është i përfshirë në aplikimin për lotarinë nuk do të thotë se ai është i detyruar të marrë pjesë në procesin e aplikimit për intervistë apo të emigrojë në Shtetet e Bashkuara.


A do të paguajë qeveria Amerikane për banesën në SHBA, apo të ndihmojë për të gjetur një punë, apo subvencione për të filluar jetën?


Jo, aplikantët e DV-së nuk do të marrin asnjë lloj subvencioni apo ndihmë federale. Megjithatë, ne duam që të kenë sukses në Amerikë dhe të kaloni një tranzicion sa më të qetë që të jetë e mundur, kështu që në disa raste, ne mund t'ju kërkojmë atyre që të gjejnë një sponsor që bie dakord për të ndihmuar, kur të shkojnë fillimisht. DV-ja u ofron atyre që janë të përzgjedhur rastësisht, një mundësi të madhe për të emigruar dhe të fillojnë një jetë të re në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Ambasada ju uron shumë fat shqiptarëve për këtë vit të Lotarisë.

Ku duhet të regjistrohen njerëzit?


Ju mund të regjistroheni për Lotarinë në www.dvlottery.state.gov dhe nuk ka pagesë për t'u regjistruar. Sidoqoftë, përpara se të plotësoni formularin e regjistrimit lexoni udhëzimet në http://albanian.tirana.usembassy.gov/dv.html për t'u siguruar që kualifikoheni. Nëse kualifikoheni, nuk ka arsye përse të mos regjistroheni. Ju urojmë fat!


Shekulli

----------


## mia@

[=Naidra;2827434]Pershendetj,  nga  dhe kam aplikuar per llotarin   2011  dhe pasi e kerkova ne faqen zyrtare se qka eshte ber me aplikimin tim pergjigja ishte se ju ne baz te ketyre te dhenave jeni i selektuar dhe ju eshte derguar nje leter por mua deri me tani nuk me ka ardhur asnje leter.  A mundet dikush te me tregon se si ka mundesi keshtu dhe a  i ka ndoshur ndokujt keshtu,

Tung[/QUOTE]



Je e sigurt qe ke hyre ne faqen zyrtare?
Te eshte kerkuar qe te paguash ndonje leke per te kaluar ne fazen tjeter?

----------


## VL.TX.US

Fat te mbare atyre qe u bie rrufeja ne hale, sic me ra mua ! LOL  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## Naidra

> Je e sigurt qe ke hyre ne faqen zyrtare?
> Te eshte kerkuar qe te paguash ndonje leke per te kaluar ne fazen tjeter?[/


Jo jo nuk kam paguar lek.  kuptohet qe ne faqen zyrtare kam shiku me statusin tim.  Ndersa kah koh qe kam derguar format per viz ne Kentaki KCC dhe tani po pres.

----------


## land

per 2012, nxitoni se dhe pak dite ka.

suporton vetem internet explorer.

http://www.dvlottery.state.gov/

----------


## meli-pr

pershendetej me fal deshta te pyes edhe un per green card kom apliku ne vitin 2009 edhe dje me ka ardh nje leter po jo nnga email qe kom apliku po ne nje email tejter se un kinse jam perzgjedh nese kisha pas mundesi dikush mem sugjeru se ku muj shkoj dhee verifikoj a eshte e verete un jam nga kosova ,,prishtina ose po e perhskur pak se qka me ka ardh ne email ketu me posht eshte :

Your registered name(melihate maloku ) is included to show this message originated from U.S. Department of State. U.S. Department of State notifies melihate maloku of being selected as a winner of the Diversity Visa program. 

Dear ....emri edhe mbiermi im eshte , 
You are one of the 50,000 winners selected by the computer random draw from the 12.1 million entries registered in the Diversity Immigrant Visa Program . The Diversity Immigrant Visa program is a United States congressionally-mandated lottery program for receiving a United States Permanent Resident Card. It is also known as the Green Card Lottery. 



Winner Details 
Acceptance Date:  Tuesday 12th of July 2011 05:41:54 AM  

Winner: ......ketu emri e kom shly sepse eshte emri im po per shkaqe te shumta e kom hek  

Country: Kosovo  


Diversity Visa Details 

With the Diversity Visa (also known as Green Card) you will enjoy all the advantages and benefits of a U.S. permanent resident, including health and education benefits, and employment opportunities along with guidance in your new country, orientation sessions and programs to integrate into mainstream American society. Once received you can use it at any time you want to move in the United States or just travel. The visa must be renewed after 10 years. 

U.S. Government helps you with the accommodation and offers you Health Insurance (Freedom HSA Direct Individual Health insurance for 1 year), Dwelling(Apartment in any city you prefer, 1 bedroom for 3 months ), a guaranteed job(in the field that you are are currently qualified so you can start working even from the first week you arrive in the United States and get paid as U.S citizen. ) and education (for U.S. Students or Higher Education through EducationUSA. It includes transfer to a U.S college or Univeristy so you can continue your educational study. More details can be found at http://educationusa.state.gov/ .) 

Processing fees 


Type of Residence Card  Status Amount (per person) 
United States Permanent Resident Card Granted! - Waiting for payment of processing fee  $819  
  Processing fees Included 
  Total $819 

Although the Diversity Visa participation was free, the law and regulations require to every diversity visa winner to pay a visa processing fee of $819 . The Diversity Visa(Green Card) is guaranteed upon receiving the payment. 
The per person fee for each Diversity Visa is $819, payable in U.S. dollars or equivalent of your local currency. This $819 fee is the only fee a winner needs to pay throughout the entire relocation process. 
Accompanying family members(wife/husband, fiancee, brothers, sisters, childrens, cousins) may be included in the program and their visas will be provided at the same time with yours so you can travel/move together in the same time. However the fees must be paid per person and each member(e.g wife, brother, parents, childrens, cousin) must pay $819. There is no discount for childrens. 

PURPOSE: The U.S. Department of State uses the fee payment primarily to process your visa related documents and verify your identity.  
Visa Payment processing instructions 
The fees must be paid using Western Union money transfer and will be processed by the U.S. embassy in the United Kingdom. 
Western Union is a leading provider of International person-to-person money transfer. With more than 150 years experience and 245,000 Agent locations in over 200 countries and territories, Western Union is recognized for sending money quickly, reliably, and safety. 
You can send the payment in U.S. dollars or equivalent of your local currency. 

Click on the following link to find the nearest Western Union agency and send the fees payment :
Find Western Union Agency 
If you are unable to find a Western Union agency near your location, you may ask a relative or friend to pay the fee on your behalf. 

After you find a Western Union agency you need to go with cash money, an identity card(e.g passport or national identity card) and send the payment to the U.S. embassy agent address in United Kingdom: 

Name : Mark Flemming 
Address: 24 Grosvenor Square 
London, W1A 1AE 
United Kingdom 

The payment must be sent to the above U.S. embassy agent address in United Kingdom because the U.S. Department of State decided this based on the diplomatic relations with your country. 

After you send the payment follow the next steps 
a) Email copy/scan of the Western Union receipt at gov.travel@usa.com
b) Email at gov.travel@usa.com with the following details (you can find them on the money transfer receipt): 

1) Money Transfer Control Number (MTCN): 
2) Exact sender's name on file with Western Union: 
3) Exact sender's address on file with Western Union: 
4) Exact receiver's name on file with Western Union: 
5) Amount sent: 

Then wait for the confirmation that the payment was received. 

Within 72 hours, you will receive a confirmation via email with your Case Number/Confirmation Number and exact date and time(approx. 2 days) of the final interview. Upon successful interview you will receive your documents and travel information to move in the United States. Under no circumstances your visa status won't be affected by the interview. 



Please Note! 

The payment must be sent via Western Union no later than July 27, 2011. You are strongly encouraged not to wait until the last day to pay. Heavy demand may result in system delays.
Under no circumstances can diversity visas be issued or adjustments approved after this date, nor can family members obtain diversity visas to follow-to-join the principal applicant in the U.S. after this date. 
The visa processing fee(US$ 819) is mandatory for each person and the U.S. Government doesn't offer any discount, loan or exception. 
You have been selected winner of the Diversity Visa lottery so the visa is guaranteed upon receiving the payment fees on time. 
A hard copy of this letter will be mailed to your postal address upon receiving the payment fees. 
Please be advised that even through you are a winner of Diversity Visa your Case Number/Confirmation Number will be provided only after you send the payment confirmation of the fees. Please do not contact us to ask for the Case Number/Confirmation Number. 

If it would be necessary to contact the U.S. Department of state YOU MUST ALWAYS REFER TO YOUR NAME. The email address is gov.travel@usa.com

----------


## loneeagle

Meli une nuk e kam shume iden. Por interesou se mund te jet e sakte. Sa per pagesat nuk e di nuk e kam degjuar ket me pare. Ne pagesat i beme ne ambasad per ne 96 behet fjala. Ki kujdes sigurohu mos dergo pagese me asnje vend. Ne maj u shpallen fituesit mirepo u zbulua se ishin bere gabim zgjidhjet dmth jo te gjitha aplikimet ishin perfshire kur u be zgjidhja. Per ket arsye u be nje zgjidhje tjeter. pra tani ne korrik kane dale fitues te rinj. Shume qe fituan ne maj  e kane hedh ne gjyq qendren e llotaris per kete problem.

----------


## meli-pr

aha po nese kish pas mundesi ku me shku me trego pak qe din diqka me shku ne ambasad a po ku flm shum per leter

----------


## loneeagle

Shko tek kjo faqe

http://www.dvlottery.state.gov/

----------


## meli-pr

po hyra te kjo faqja po thot qe diqka ka problem ndoshta hin edhe ti e shef me mir flm shum qe po mundohesh adopakl per mua e vlersoj shum kete qe din diqka me shum me shkruaj ketu ok flm shum edhe nje her

----------


## loneeagle

Ok e lexova. Aty thuhet qe ne 15 korrik do jepen rezultate e rregullta. Pritedhe 2 dite. Tek kjo faqe do kontrollosh nese emri jot eshte ne listen e fituesve. Nese e ke emrin aty email qe ke marre eshte ne rregull. Nese emri nuk eshte aty ateher email nuk eshte i rregullt. Ki parasysh asnjeher nuk behen pagesa me WU gjithmon behen nepermjet ambasades ne mos gabohem. Prit deri ne 15, good luck!

----------


## meli-pr

hyra te ajo linku po nuk pe qet ate qe muj hi me dit a kom fitu per nemnd a jo qe din diqk ame shum me shkruaj ketu

----------


## meli-pr

ok faliminderit shum te pershednes shum shum ndegjohemi do te lajmroj nese eshte e veret do te shkruaj ketu flm shum tung nga meli

----------


## loneeagle

Do zoti fiton  :buzeqeshje: . Asgje, po te duhet me ndihm me thuaj.

----------


## meli-pr

flm per qdo gje do te lajmroj edhe nese eshte deshtim edhe nese eshte fitim,,,flm shum te pershendes kalo sa me mire

----------


## drague

dikur ishte ëndrra e shqiptarve Ameriqia

----------

